

Google Blurs The Line Between Web And Native Apps On Android - peterkchen
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/25/google-blurs-the-line-between-web-and-native-apps-on-android/

======
Mithaldu

        > the redesigned app switcher ... shows native apps as
        > well as active web tabs. Every web tab has the same
        > value as an app. It’s huge.
    

For me that'll be literally, since i often have hundreds of tabs open. I
really hope that will be an optional setting.

~~~
Xlythe
There's a cap at 100[1]. And individual apps can set a lower cap if they wish.

[1] [https://developer.android.com/preview/api-
overview.html](https://developer.android.com/preview/api-overview.html)
Concurrent documents and activities in the Recents screen

------
lucid00
All web devs and Android app devs need now is an API for an app to dynamically
add icons to the app drawer, so that web apps can be added to the app drawer
via Google Chrome.

The permissions for this will have to be on an app by app basis, since I'm
sure this is a feature that'd be ripe for abuse.

~~~
rbrcurtis
IOS already has an api by which a web dev can specify what the app icon looks
like when the user adds the web page to their home screen. I imagine google
would use the same api or something very similar.

[https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/AppleA...](https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/AppleApplications/Reference/SafariWebContent/ConfiguringWebApplications/ConfiguringWebApplications.html)

------
Flenser
> the redesigned app switcher ... shows you your recent apps in a sort of card
> drawer

eugh! I hate the Windows Vista task switcher, the Win+Tab 3D one, and this
looks worse that that as I can only see what 4 of those apps are and it looks
like there's a 5th at the back.

